# Tiny Tweeters...Micro-Precision Z's



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Cannot get over how small these babys are.
If you aint got a place for these suckers you must be driving a skateboard..

I'm actually thinking of just mounting them right in the top of the dash!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if you can afford those but only drive a skateboard, you need to get your priorities straight lol


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> if you can afford those but only drive a skateboard, you need to get your priorities straight lol



Not if you're a Diyma member lol

Never ceases to amaze me how much guys on here will dump into cars that aren't worth half what their amps or speakers alone cost

But I guess that's why this site is even here


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sodbuster said:


> Not if you're a Diyma member lol
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how much guys on here will dump into cars that aren't worth half what their amps or speakers alone cost
> 
> But I guess that's why this site is even here


nope, this site is for DIY mobile audio. that being said, my equipment is worth more than my car. but then again, theres almost no other car id rather have unless im spending over 25k


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to take a stab that these tweeters go for quite a penny lol.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> I'm going to take a stab that these tweeters go for quite a penny lol.



SRP on Z tweeter is $2750/pair


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

mathematics said:


> SRP on Z tweeter is $2750/pair


Fuh-huk that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

but are they actually worth it? i wanna hear some opinions who has actual experience between these and something like the esotars or scans


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell, those tweets cost more than what I have in my setup!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

These tweeters sound phenomenal actually. Never have owned them but had one hell of an audition a couple years ago. Still to much $..


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

The 7 series beats the Esotar in my opinion. Are they worth the money? that's subjective. To me, they are. I haven't heard the Z, but i have installed and tuned 3, 5, 7 series, and Z-Studio and i can't imagine using any other tweeter when it comes to wanting the very best. My 5 series blows the MD102 completely out of the water, and SRP on the 5 is $450.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mathematics said:


> The 7 series beats the Esotar in my opinion. Are they worth the money? that's subjective. To me, they are. I haven't heard the Z, but i have installed and tuned 3, 5, 7 series, and Z-Studio and i can't imagine using any other tweeter when it comes to wanting the very best. My 5 series blows the MD102 completely out of the water, and SRP on the 5 is $450.


your in queens i see. ive always wanted to hear some micro precision stuff. any way i can get a demo?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the Z100 mid range, 7 series midbass and the Sinfoni Maestoso T25T tweeter ill be pairing together in my current build. I can not wait to hear these all together.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> your in queens i see. ive always wanted to hear some micro precision stuff. any way i can get a demo?



where in new york are you?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rockland county. about a 50 minute drive to queens.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I have the Z100 mid range, 7 series midbass and the Sinfoni Maestoso T25T tweeter ill be pairing together in my current build. I can not wait to hear these all together.


wheres the "make it rain" smiley when you need it lol


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> wheres the "make it rain" smiley when you need it lol



lol $1700 midrange at SRP


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I sold off all my old school amps (60-70) to buy this gear and my Brax and Sinfoni amps to play with. lol. I have the E650 as well just in case


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> wheres the "make it rain" smiley when you need it lol




Good shiet..lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Get back to the meeting and STOP playing on the forum lol.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Get back to the meeting and STOP playing on the forum lol.


meeting? is that some sorta chat box for the forum? lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

but really, back to what i was saying before.. why dont we ever have any tri state area get togethers? theres obviously plenty of us


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

Depending on where it would be held, I'd be down for a tri state meet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

would be great if it was near me since my car isnt complete, or registered lol. but it does play music


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

mathematics said:


> SRP on Z tweeter is $2750/pair


There is absolutely no tweeter worth that much, to me. At that price I am not even curious about them.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> There is absolutely no tweeter worth that much, to me. At that price I am not even curious about them.


good for you?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i always thought they were more.. 

http://coinslot.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/microprecisionretial.pdf


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> i always thought they were more..
> 
> http://coinslot.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/microprecisionretial.pdf


That's Australia and also 2 years old


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mathematics said:


> That's Australia and also 2 years old


yeah but AU dollars to USD, the z studio tweeters are still over 4k dollars


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

mathematics said:


> good for you?


You do the math.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> wheres the "make it rain" smiley when you need it lol


One tiny "make it rain" smiley for one tiny tweeter.









Hopefully I get a chance to hear these in person. Sometimes, a price point is just hard to get past.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> One tiny "make it rain" smiley for one tiny tweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how the ****..


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha^ so cool


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> yeah but AU dollars to USD, the z studio tweeters are still over 4k dollars


I think the z studio tweeter retail is close to 6k


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

Z tweeter is $2750 SRP and Z Studio tweeter is $6000 SRP. i think people are confused because theres a Z and a Z Studio.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mathematics said:


> Z tweeter is $2750 SRP and Z Studio tweeter is $6000 SRP. i think people are confused because theres a Z and a Z Studio.


this is absolutely insane. but, i do have thomas (owner of micro precision) on facebook, and my god does a lot of work go into those tweeters. there are over 50 individual pieces, all of which are cnc machine (in house i think too, but not positive), and they are absolutely works of art. but again, the real question is if they actually sound like 6k dollar tweeters. i doubt we will ever know since theres only a handful installed in the us and i bet they 1) arent on here or on any car audio internet groups. 2) dont even understand car audio to the fullest and just have money to blow and want "the best" (im not saying it isnt). and 3) out of the people who have heard them, have they heard them in the same install they have heard other speakers. that said, these tweeters are my ultimate "would buy if i had the money" for me


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> this is absolutely insane. but, i do have thomas (owner of micro precision) on facebook, and my god does a lot of work go into those tweeters. there are over 50 individual pieces, all of which are cnc machine (in house i think too, but not positive), and they are absolutely works of art. but again, the real question is if they actually sound like 6k dollar tweeters. i doubt we will ever know since theres only a handful installed in the us and i bet they 1) arent on here or on any car audio internet groups. 2) dont even understand car audio to the fullest and just have money to blow and want "the best" (im not saying it isnt). and 3) out of the people who have heard them, have they heard them in the same install they have heard other speakers. that said, these tweeters are my ultimate "would buy if i had the money" for me


I can assure you that the z studios are worth the money if you know how much Thomas is involved in to them.Z studios are he's baby's.
I'm on my second set now and can't say it is better or not other tweeter there but from whatever I heard this is another league


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gu9cci said:


> I can assure you that the z studios are worth the money if you know how much Thomas is involved in to them.Z studios are he's baby's.
> *I'm on my second set now and can't say it is better or not other tweeter there but from whatever I heard this is another league*


huh? and are you on a second set because you damaged another pair? or just have 2 sets in two different cars? i would love to hear some though. maybe one day if im in chicago ill give you a shout


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

They are very nice tweeters. My teammates in EMMA run the Z series and Z studio speakers. But seriously, my Hiquphon ow1 can go head to head with them and can outscore them in some cases. For the price, I'd stick with the Hiq's. But if size is an issue, the micro z's, brax matrix, Focal BE are to me the best compact tweeters I've heard.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> this is absolutely insane. but, i do have thomas (owner of micro precision) on facebook, and my god does a lot of work go into those tweeters. there are over 50 individual pieces, all of which are cnc machine (in house i think too, but not positive), and they are absolutely works of art. but again, the real question is if they actually sound like 6k dollar tweeters. i doubt we will ever know since theres only a handful installed in the us and i bet they 1) arent on here or on any car audio internet groups. 2) dont even understand car audio to the fullest and just have money to blow and want "the best" (im not saying it isnt). and 3) out of the people who have heard them, have they heard them in the same install they have heard other speakers. that said, these tweeters are my ultimate "would buy if i had the money" for me


lol i said it yesterday. i installed and tuned Z-studio gear in an acura TL. he is definitely an audiophile. i haven't heard his car with his old tweeters, but he said that his z-studio stuff (tweeter, midrange) is the best he has ever heard.

here are two pics. one of his z-studio tweeter, one of his kicks with Z midrange (before upgrading to z-studio (and yes, there's a big sonic difference))


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mathematics said:


> lol i said it yesterday. i installed and tuned Z-studio gear in an acura TL. he is definitely an audiophile. i haven't heard his car with his old tweeters, but he said that his z-studio stuff (tweeter, midrange) is the best he has ever heard.
> 
> here are two pics. one of his z-studio tweeter, one of his kicks with Z midrange (before upgrading to z-studio (and yes, there's a big sonic difference))


so you have z studio gear currently in your car?


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

closer shot


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> so you have z studio gear currently in your car?



no. where did you get that?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mathematics said:


> no. where did you get that?


sorry i read your last post wrong. are you a dealer for them?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Did I seriously read the pricing I just read?!?!?!?!










Guess I keep a rockin' my hunerd dollar SB's


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> sorry i read your last post wrong. are you a dealer for them?


Don (6spdcoupe) is the distributor for the country. I work with him.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> so you have z studio gear currently in your car?


i have 5-series tweeters in my car


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Bear in mind,SRP is a dream number that *nobody* in their right mind will ever pay.
Unless you're a Saudi Prince or a Russian oil tycoon and take satisfaction in paying the MOST you can possibly pay just to say you did.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Fuh-huk that.


Fuk-huk that indeed.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Don said Z pricing (not MSRP) is slightly more than the Esotar 110, Focal Be, etc.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

snaimpally said:


> I think the Z pricing (not MSRP) is around or slightly more than the Esotar 110, Focal Be, etc.


z or z studio? z series is just about the same, and z series makes the ones listed look like pocket change


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Z's. 

Which is why I went with them over the Dyn's.
For the extra hours of work it would take to make the Dyns fit,the extra $100-200 for the Z's are well worth the difference.

Just hope they sound as good as the Dyns........


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

the $24k B&W Diamond or $200k Wilson audio speakers don't use tweeters that expensive. I don't see these tweeters sounding so great! Audiophiles I've heard say the Raal Tweeters are the best they have heard and those are $375, B&W Diamonds are $1000


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

DearS said:


> the $24k B&W Diamond or $200k Wilson audio speakers don't use tweeters that expensive. I don't see these tweeters sounding so great! Audiophiles I've heard say the Raal Tweeters are the best they have heard and those are $375, B&W Diamonds are $1000


So basically you're talking out of your ass with nothing to back you up and no experience with any of these tweeters mentioned..other than what you possibly heard somebody else say about some totally different tweeters.

That about sum it up?


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

DearS said:


> the $24k B&W Diamond or $200k Wilson audio speakers don't use tweeters that expensive. I don't see these tweeters sounding so great! Audiophiles I've heard say the Raal Tweeters are the best they have heard and those are $375, B&W Diamonds are $1000



Here we go


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DearS said:


> the $24k B&W Diamond or $200k Wilson audio speakers don't use tweeters that expensive. I don't see these tweeters sounding so great! Audiophiles I've heard say the Raal Tweeters are the best they have heard and those are $375, B&W Diamonds are $1000


did you expect more from the internet?


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> did you expect more from the internet?


What do you mean? That things are often times not very reasonable on the internet? I understand diminishing returns on investment when one is looking to get the last few percentages or less of performance. I own the Satori Tweeters and am tempted to get the Raal tweeters, but I reason I do much better,all things considered, to learn to enjoy what I have and be grateful first. At least that is what works for me.


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

sodbuster said:


> So basically you're talking out of your ass with nothing to back you up and no experience with any of these tweeters mentioned..other than what you possibly heard somebody else say about some totally different tweeters.
> 
> That about sum it up?


That is harsh! I am not interested and it does not work for me to debate with someone who is condescending towards me!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DearS said:


> What do you mean? That things are often times not very reasonable? I understand diminishing returns on investment when one is looking to get the last few percentages or less of performance. I own the Satori Tweeters and am tempted to get the Raal tweeters, but I reason I fill do much better all things considered to learn to enjoy what I have and be grateful first. At least that is what works for me.





DearS said:


> That is harsh! I am not interested and it does not work for me to debate with someone who is condescending towards me!


were saying its the typical "a friends uncle said..." story, which is the usual on the internet. no backing, no data, no experience with them, just a he said she said. its meaningless


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> were saying its the typical "a friends uncle said..." story, which is the usual on the internet. no backing, no data, no experience with them, just a he said she said. its meaningless


Right I agree that without real world data it is all subjective or whatever. It goes both ways also, I have not seen data on that driver. I have seen data on many of the best tweeters in the world and I have not seen one that is better than any amazing $3-400 dollar tweeter from Scan-Speak or Raal. In 10 years I have not seen any drivers make a huge jump in both performance and justifiable price (to me). I gave my opinion based on the data that I have seen so far and some opinions by experienced audiophiles/designers. To me that is reasonable speculation. Our society and success is in a big part based on that! I'm am ok with that.

Even if what I concluded in my opinion was misguided, I'm not cool with condensing behavior towards me or anyone! Not that "talking our your ass" is a huge deal either, just keeping my boundaries in place.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

DearS said:


> the $24k B&W Diamond or $200k Wilson audio speakers don't use tweeters that expensive. I don't see these tweeters sounding so great! Audiophiles I've heard say the Raal Tweeters are the best they have heard and those are $375, B&W Diamonds are $1000


B$W diamond tweeter is 2500 a piece, your number is 10 years old, sorry.


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> B$W diamond tweeter is 2500 a piece, your number is 10 years old, sorry.


Whoa! That is some cash, in relative terms, although a lot less then some other stuff folks can buy (cars, luxury items). If money was no object, I'm sure those extra $2300 over a Revelator could buy a some improvement, just like I bet the micro precision and its supposed craftsmanship. Not sure how big of an improvement but nothing wrong with pushing the boundaries of design. I have heard the B&W Diamond speakers and they sound effortless and pristine. I hope to come close with less than 1/5th the budget. Considering the time I spend going after this goal on the other hand, I can see why someone would just pay more for a good system that comes assembled. 

That said, I think today's raw drivers (up to ~$200) are a bargain. At least in the first world, to the middle class, when you manage to safe a few bucks. Again hard to justify or expect a huge jump in enjoyment from an extra $2300 spent on tweeters given the info I have, but I hope such things exist!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

That price for replacement tweeter B&W selling to proven owners of diamond series speakers, they don`t have them in open retail. technology behind them is truly amazing, 
many very expensive speakers such as Sonus Fiber use scan speak drivers with great results.


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> That price for replacement tweeter B&W selling to proven owners of diamond series speakers, they don`t have them in open retail. technology behind them is truly amazing,
> many very expensive speakers such as Sonus Fiber use scan speak drivers with great results.


Right, I'm not sure if they are on the same level as the diamonds, consensus seems to be that they are. So far I gather what separates the best comes down to cabinet design.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I second the motion for a tri state get together. How about a Saturday in late July or Early August? Maybe in Western Mass? (open to any suggestions) 

SkizeR, I would love to hear your system. Was contemplating using the same tweeter and midrange myself in my second work truck. Either that or an Alpine F1 Z18 set up. To date I have not heard a better tweeter than my Boston 1T Pro Series tweeter. Scan R3004 I tried came close, but was missing subtle detail.

Just came from T.H.E. Show in Newport Beach, California. Flew from Boston across the country to listen to Jon Whitldge's Magic Bus. I also auditioned loudspeakers from all over the world. I did like scans (2904) and Wilson tweeters the best. There was some cool sounding stuff there. 

So SkizeR, Would you like to help me put together a New England Area Diymobleaudio Summer gathering? 







SkizeR said:


> but really, back to what i was saying before.. why dont we ever have any tri state area get togethers? theres obviously plenty of us


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I second the motion for a tri state get together. How about a Saturday in late July or Early August? Maybe in Western Mass? (open to any suggestions)
> 
> SkizeR, I would love to hear your system. Was contemplating using the same tweeter and midrange myself in my second work truck. Either that or an Alpine F1 Z18 set up. To date I have not heard a better tweeter than my Boston 1T Pro Series tweeter. Scan R3004 I tried came close, but was missing subtle detail.
> 
> ...


hmmm , MA is a bit far. i was thinking like a NJ, NY, CT, PA area one. maybe somewhere in northern NJ. i only know of one other person on here from MA and im not sure if eveyone would be willing to take a hike to MA for a G2G. either way, i couldnt take that car. its not finished or registered yet


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

New Haven CT would be about a 4 hour drive for me. Would be close to NY and NJ. Could get some of the best Pizza at Sally's or Pepi's afterward. Do you have another car that is registered with a system in it?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> New Haven CT would be about a 4 hour drive for me. Would be close to NY and NJ. Could get some of the best Pizza at Sally's or Pepi's afterward. Do you have another car that is registered with a system in it?


No but should shortly

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

come to think of it, it'll be installed in august


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Total cost for those including material is probably $25 or so... Hell of a markup lmao!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> come to think of it, it'll be installed in august


You might have your whole system up and running by August? That's pretty ambitious of you, I figured another year.lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> You might have your whole system up and running by August? That's pretty ambitious of you, I figured another year.lol


no no no lol.. my other car. basic two way up front in stock locations, IB with two diyma r12's, and hidden amps all ran off a panny tube deck


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So is there any more review on these or just a "Hey look what I got" followed by the standard arguments?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> So is there any more review on these or just a "Hey look what I got" followed by the standard arguments?


theres a couple people here who may have had them, but Don (6spdcoupe) is the distributor for the US. he has installed a few. i asked him to let me know when he installs another z series or z studio set so i can go and get a listen.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill know soon what they sound like first hand and let you guys know my thoughts.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought the ones I heard earlier this year were Zs but I just spoke to my friend and he said they were 7s. I really liked the 7, ive heard better but they also cost more. They did sound really smooth though and in the top 10 soft domes I have heard.

Looking forward to your report Steve.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ill know soon what they sound like first hand and let you guys know my thoughts.


which series? your own install? you should do what im doing and send them to people to demo


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ always with the jokes.. lol. Did you get that Zero3 I sent you hooked up yet?

The Z series are on the way. I really wanted to see what they sounded like with the 7 series and the Z100 midranges I already have. I may end up with another vehicle towards the end of this year. That is what the speakers would go in. Actually I think I missed the delivery of them today but I think there's some other stuff coming to so I missed some kind of shipment today might've been the tweeters..

My Ridgeline is getting the Sinfoni treatment.

Im on the hunt for some more Sinfoni amps for another build too-


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Where is my amp! *fuss*


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Will drop off in morning to fedex sir


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Not good enough! Oh, any luck on the remote?

And yeah man, no hurry. I still need its brother...... or to sell it.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Ditto.

Starting install next week


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Z series tweeters





Got'm


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Balling with NO budget lol....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I just had to cough up a lung for an amp and here is a tweeter that makes it look like chump change. LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thats awesome... Excited to see how the MPz compares to the Sinfoni...

Many have said the MPz is the same as the SS 2904-6000 while others have said the MPz is totally different.

Anyway, thanks for obtaining these nice stuff and reviewing for us pink!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Thats awesome... Excited to see how the MPz compares to the Sinfoni...
> 
> Many have said the MPz is the same as the SS 2904-6000 while others have said the MPz is totally different.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for obtaining these nice stuff and reviewing for us pink!


sound like the 2904? or is the 2904, just rebadged?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Guess both? SS has been known to make custom drivers for manufactures..



















http://www.audioalchemy.ro/difuzoare/microprecision/MP-Z-28MKII-Tweeter.pdf

https://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/276-504-scan-speak-specifications-44100.pdf


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

While they do look remarkably similar I would imagine there are lots of internal differences.
Like a new Ford Fusion looks a lot like an Aston Martin from the front but they are nowhere near the same car. LOL
While I guess its not unheard of I just don't see a company like MP taking a $60 tweeter that's a decade old and redoing the case in aluminum and marking the price up 20x.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I see Steve has the MK I versions.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Southsyde, that ones making me really think.. Owner of MP is on my FB, I may just have to ask..

Ben.. You know how we do bud, what ever's clever.. Their is definitely a budget though.. It just keeps growing with every side job. haha

Yes.. These are the "8yr? Old ones" not the new design. I read some great things about these and managed to find them bnib


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Southsyde, that ones making me really think.. Owner of MP is on my FB, I may just have to ask..
> 
> Ben.. You know how we do bud, what ever's clever.. Their is definitely a budget though.. It just keeps growing with every side job. haha
> 
> Yes.. These are the "8yr? Old ones" not the new design. I read some great things about these and managed to find them bnib


i was thinking of doing the same

i can see how you can assume theyre the same. but knowing micro precision and following thomas hoffman (owner) on facebook, you can see that he posts tons of pics of his equipment being made and tested. although, 99% of the time its of the z studio equipment. so, at this point, its a toss up


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

For what its worth I program the same machines.. I could make cool ish too.

I really dont want to know if they are reengineered or re-housinged SS.. If they sound amazing im good. I may still have a pair of those Scans on the shelf somewhere too..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> For what its worth I program the same machines.. I could make cool ish too.
> 
> I really dont want to know if they are reengineered or re-housinged SS.. If they sound amazing im good. I may still have a pair of those Scans on the shelf somewhere too..


well you should do a comparison


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

This getting interesting
If Hoffman does (rebadge) then it is time to go get other hobby!!!
I highly doubt that's the case


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

There is no rebranding going on here guys. 8 or so years ago some of the scan driver was used. That's old history but still comes up from time to time. Kinda like the whole TRU and Abyss stories...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have faith MP is building their own product 100%

Thanks Don


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I have faith MP is building their own product 100%
> 
> Thanks Don


They are, absolutely doing just that. Your MKIs are right about on the fence though if I recall correctly.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

6spdcoupe said:


> There is no rebranding going on here guys. 8 or so years ago some of the scan driver was used. That's old history but still comes up from time to time. Kinda like the whole TRU and Abyss stories...


i thought abyss was making tru's amps at one point? so was scan making MP drivers at one point (thats what im gathering from what you said)

PS, dont forget to message me when you install another set like we talked about on FB. i really wanna demo these as the r2904's just might be to big for when i, ya know, need to see out of my windshield lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

gu9cci said:


> This getting interesting
> If Hoffman does (rebadge) then it is time to go get other hobby!!!
> I highly doubt that's the case


I never said rebadging bro... SS makes custom drivers for many high end home audio companies. For example, they do it for YG Acoustics. They are my fav home audio speakers. They sell for over $100k+. Nothing wrong with that.

I never meant it as a negative thing...



6spdcoupe said:


> There is no rebranding going on here guys. 8 or so years ago some of the scan driver was used. That's old history but still comes up from time to time. Kinda like the whole TRU and Abyss stories...


Thanks for the clarification DOn..



SkizeR said:


> i thought abyss was making tru's amps at one point? so was scan making MP drivers at one point (thats what im gathering from what you said)
> 
> PS, dont forget to message me when you install another set like we talked about on FB. i really wanna demo these as the r2904's just might be to big for when i, ya know, need to see out of my windshield lol


The 2904s are amazing tweets!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> The 2904s are amazing tweets!


oh i know. i am about to make new pillars but theyre just so damn big. on top of that my car is very small, and my a pillars and windshield are very tiny as well. may have to remove the faceplates and make them like that


----------



## Roadbird (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, I am not bragging here, just trying to establish my credentials for weighing in on this thread. I am a graduate electrical engineer, University of Florida, worked at Cape Kennedy, assisted in launch of Apollo 16 and 17 and thereafter the telephone company as a technical expert for field installers.

My major was in communications. [radio, amplifiers, signal and noise analysis, etc.]

For 35 years I have been an automotive sound enthusiast. 

I have always strived for the very best equipment. Right now I am sitting on a NOS 30 Anniversary Edition Alpine 7909 and NOS 5959 six disk changer.

Over the years, I have spent thousands of dollars on the very best head units and class a amplifiers striving for the very best signal to noise ratio, harmonic distortion and so on.

This is what “high fidelity” is all about.

However, I noticed over the past few years the development of Ipod MP3 music 

Frankly, I never researched it because I knew that if you could put 10,000 songs on a digital device the size of your palm it could not be high fidelity [as that term means to most engineers] Of course maybe someday!

Then when I was bored one evening I researched MP3 on line. Just so I could learn something about this crappy format and why it was so popular.

I found:

“MP3 is short for MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3. It is used for audio and uses a compression algorithm that introduces loss, meaning it is a “lossy” compression format.MP3 works to make file sizes smaller by using what is called psychoacoustic models. They get rid of data that most people would not hear because it is too low or high. By doing this, files sizes can be greatly reduced. A 128 kbit/s MP3 file is about 1/11th the size of the corresponding file on an uncompressed CD. “

Further research explained that MP3 lossy music files were especially well adapted to car audio because when listening to it in a car, the listener is being bombarded by all sorts of other noise, such as tire noise, horns honking, wind noise, engine noise, etc. etc.

THIS WAS A HUGE REALIZATION FOR ME

It was huge because I realized how right the MP3 concept was.

Why have I been spending thousands of dollars quibbling about whether or not my amplifier was rated at .001 or .02 THD or an 86 or 90 signal to noise ratio, or a bandwidth of 15 to 22khz when I am listening to it in a car on the road! I realized that the MP3 fans were absolutely correct. In a car all those otherwise important specs were just not that important. Important. But not THAT IMPORTANT!

So to the point about this thread. No tweeter that will be listened to in a car is worth the money they are asking for these tweeters. In the car environment it is impossible 
that ANYONE could detect the difference between these tweeters and say a good pair of 60.00 Pioneer tweeters. Unless of course you are listening in a Roll Royce, engine off, parked in the middle of the Siberian tundra.

Roadbird


----------



## Arcade (Jul 17, 2015)

My reply to your comment would firstly be that I immediately notice the lack of fidelity with an MP3, such as loss of dynamics (reduced bass and treble), reduced soundstage, smearing (lack of imaging and separation) and a loss of depth to the sound. If you're not hearing a difference, I wonder if your system isn't resolving enough?

Secondly, to say there is nothing between these and some cheap Pioneers is interesting. I'm not saying these are good value. Far from it. But they will be different for sure. Just like a 60.00 Alpine will sound different to the Pioneer. You have so many different sizes, materials, specifications, and as you know the car environment is a harsh mistress so the tweeters are usually even more critical to get right. Spending more doesn't guarantee a better result; far from it. But I'm sure there will be a significant difference in sound with these tweeters to the Pioneers.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Arcade said:


> My reply to your comment would firstly be that I immediately notice the lack of fidelity with an MP3, such as loss of dynamics (reduced bass and treble), reduced soundstage, smearing (lack of imaging and separation) and a loss of depth to the sound. If you're not hearing a difference, I wonder if your system isn't resolving enough?
> 
> Secondly, to say there is nothing between these and some cheap Pioneers is interesting. I'm not saying these are good value. Far from it. But they will be different for sure. Just like a 60.00 Alpine will sound different to the Pioneer. You have so many different sizes, materials, specifications, and as you know the car environment is a harsh mistress so the tweeters are usually even more critical to get right. Spending more doesn't guarantee a better result; far from it. But I'm sure there will be a significant difference in sound with these tweeters to the Pioneers.


How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR


post your results


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

Roadbird said:


> Okay, I am not bragging here, just trying to establish my credentials for weighing in on this thread. I am a graduate electrical engineer, University of Florida, worked at Cape Kennedy, assisted in launch of Apollo 16 and 17 and thereafter the telephone company as a technical expert for field installers.
> 
> My major was in communications. [radio, amplifiers, signal and noise analysis, etc.]
> 
> ...



Complete ********! Someone with such a technical background as you say you have should now better!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonny said:


> Complete ********! Someone with such a technical background as you say you have should now better!


you sound like your trying to defend and justify a crazy purchase long after realizing there wasnt much of a difference


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> you sound like your trying to defend and justify a crazy purchase long after realizing there wasnt much of a difference



No I'am not! I did try and test so many things that I know his statements about the differences in tweeters and the differences between mp3 and a good disc is always there, even when I drive my very old golf off 32years old which makes lots off road noise! 

Don't let your self be fooled by people who say such a stupid things on a public forum….


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonny said:


> No I'am not! I did try and test so many things that I know his statements about the differences in tweeters and the differences between mp3 and a good disc is always there, even when I drive my very old golf off 32years old which makes lots off road noise!
> 
> Don't let your self be fooled by people who say such a stupid things on a public forum….


post a screenshot of your results then..

How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR


----------



## Arcade (Jul 17, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR
> 
> post your results


Since when did people need to pass a test to have an opinion? I've described my experience, take it or leave it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Since when did people need to pass a test to have an opinion? I've described my experience, take it or leave it.


Because I have a good feeling you won't get most right

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcade (Jul 17, 2015)

So if someone agrees with the general sentiment then that's ok, but if someone disagrees, they need to prove it? 

This is music, not science. Every set of ears is different. There is no one speaker better than another, just personal preference.


----------



## redit (Jan 14, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR
> 
> 
> post your results


I went 2-6, and the two were blind luck. I guessed on every one, because I couldn't hear a difference.

Thank goodness, or this hobby would be even more expensive.


----------



## locoaudio (Jun 30, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> nope, this site is for DIY mobile audio. that being said, my equipment is worth more than my car. but then again, theres almost no other car id rather have unless im spending over 25k


What's your car SkizeR?

And out of curiosity how are your speakers set up? Pics?

I THINK I read somewhere you're in a 350z? 

Loco


----------



## Arcade (Jul 17, 2015)

I wouldn't worry yourselves with these inconclusive listening samples. It's not how we usually listen to music so our brains are not in 'enjoyment' mode, rather in 'analysis' mode which uses a different part of the brain. 

Here's a good read:

The Problem with A-B'ing and Why Neil Young is Right about Sound Quality. | Tape Op Magazine | Interviews, Articles, & Tutorials by Recording Engineers for Recording Engineers


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

locoaudio said:


> What's your car SkizeR?
> 
> And out of curiosity how are your speakers set up? Pics?
> 
> ...


All in my sig

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Well gentlemen,all I can say is I am NOT an acredited audiophile and now that my install is done and I finally got to hear these albeit expensive little tweeters along with my other components.....

I am extremely happy.

Happy Happy Happy.

I wanted my extremely tinny box of an empty van to sound as clean as a high end home system with as little to no distortion ( at least to my ear) that I could hear and still be able to hear all the nuances I could and that's exactly what I got.

I've listened to a LOT of systems in other peoples rides that were professionaly done and only once or twice came away thinking .....Wow! I am blown away.

My system blows me away.So I don't really care if I spent $3-400 more to make sure it does on the first shot instead of always chasing for that sound I was looking for and not being satisfied.


Only problem now is......... it plays SO damn clean and distortion free that I run out of volume because I just want to keep playing it louder!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sodbuster said:


> Well gentlemen,all I can say is I am NOT an acredited audiophile and now that my install is done and I finally got to hear these albeit expensive little tweeters along with my other components.....
> 
> I am extremely happy.
> 
> ...


Is this with the micro precision tweeters? what is the rest of the setup? any processing? active or passive? i have been talking to thomas (owner of micro precision) about the z studio speakers and how he came up with them. impressive to say the least. he first started working on them in 2001, and finished them in 2007

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes.the Z's.NOT the studio Z's.
They were just too much out of my range.

Rest of the system...for right now anyway lol
Dyn 650's
Illusion C12XL
2-Mosconi Zero 4's
Helix DSP Pro
Pioneer 8100


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sodbuster said:


> Yes.the Z's.NOT the studio Z's.
> They were just too much out of my range.
> 
> Rest of the system...for right now anyway lol
> ...


how do you like the illusion sub? im planning on buying a pair very shortly. also, have you done some tuning? or is this just listening right after the install was done


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

System is initially tuned and only has about an hour on it so far so hasn't had a chance to break in, but so far I'm liking my sub choice.

BTW a HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEE thank you to the tuner that sat in on my tuning if he happens to be monitoring the site in between his busy schedule.

Jeff Smith.


Thank you sir!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

sodbuster said:


> Yes.the Z's.NOT the studio Z's.
> They were just too much out of my range.
> 
> Rest of the system...for right now anyway lol
> ...


You have near perfection there. Sell the Dynas for some Masteosos.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Some pics of the tweets in place.
On axis to the drivers position

Phone pic quality.Best I could do


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

To you too!.
Been reading your Mosconi review.

Sweet system!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

going by your build log, your not to far from me. id love to hear these


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR
> 
> 
> post your results




Oh man...modern day tech sure does throw a wrench into things at times.

I got 2 of 6 with my desktop speakers that have a short in the right channel. Stupid cat eats everything. Those 2 correct I was certain but the rest I was up in the air about mostly because I wasn't sure what the song SHOULD sound like.

But, at the end I decided the differences were so subtle it didn't ruin the music.

I didn't know about the argument until my brother brought it to my attention after burning a bunch of CD's off napster while in college in 2000. But I could never really tell a significant difference. Only people that could, and got it wrong at times, had very big egos  I can certainly hear a difference in the quality of recordings between artists though.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Retook the test...except in my CAR this time. This selection was shuffled a bit from the original and I scored 6 for 6. The differences were extremely subtle. Resonance seemed to be one of the keys along with top end. But I guess overall the transients seemed just slightly different.

Again... Not caring about higher quality and setting everything low low low 

Better for my mobile data anyways.

Audio Quality Quiz Results: You Did Slightly Better Than Guessing Randomly : The Record : NPR


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Retook the test...except in my CAR this time. This selection was shuffled a bit from the original and I scored 6 for 6. The differences were extremely subtle. Resonance seemed to be one of the keys along with top end. But I guess overall the transients seemed just slightly different.
> 
> Again... Not caring about higher quality and setting everything low low low
> 
> ...


first time ive ever seen anyone get 6/6


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> first time ive ever seen anyone get 6/6



I feel like I guessed on 3 of them...ESPECIALLY on Neil Young. I don't think I got them right because there was a definite difference in quality. I honestly think I got lucky. Chalk it up to statistical anomoly? I guarantee you that part of it has to do with me being exposed to it already.

I stand by my statement...what I think I heard had absolutely NO bearing on the reproduction. What do I think I heard?...a difference in resonance(not sure how to qualify that?...like from cymbal or something, it's probably transient), top end(because I have hearing damage I believe), and some transients seemed extremely slightly different.


EDIT: My sister got 4 of 6. She said the same thing...she couldn't really tell any difference. She's a musician and said she imagines notes and something about how if they don't flow mumbo jumbo. I asked if this changed her mind about quality and if she'd prefer higher or lower? She said this solidified her not caring. hehe. Again...I agree.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Now I wish I hadn't posted that...I have to make sure whoever reads the above knows that despite me getting them right...as it was happening I was in disbelief because I didn't feel like anything was different.

It made me wonder if there was a subconscious kind of thing happening and the AudioFrog's were amazing or if it was flat dumb luck. There was no clear discernment at all. I couldn't tell if what I thought was different was real or not. Just flat dumb luck imo.


EDIT: "I didn't feel like anything was different"...I take that back, I do have hearing damage and some things hurt my ears. For some reason it's usually an mp3 or so. That did hit me a couple times and that's why I didn't choose those versions. It wasn't what made me choose my answer but it helped a couple times.


----------



## Aw335tt (Sep 27, 2014)

That's either the best 128kbps or the worst uncompressed files. I know for sure the 128kbps files I used to download when I was in high school didn't sound like that at all. After taking that test, I put one of my old CDs and used the same speakers and the 128 and 320 files sounded completely different. 

I got 2 out of 6, but I was pretty sure about those 2.. Guessed on the other 4. I also made my choices by only listening to the first couple seconds of each one.

And for sure Pandora streaming doesn't sound like the flac and wav files I play in my car.


----------



## Emi90 (Aug 21, 2015)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Z series tweeters
> 
> 
> Got'm




wow nice tweeters


----------



## 38Special (Mar 26, 2016)

I have the Micro Precision 7 Series tweeters and they sound so damn real. In my opinion the Esotar is a great tweeter, but the 7 Series are better. Yes they cost quite a bit but worth it in my opinion if you really want something special.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

38Special said:


> I have the Micro Precision 7 Series tweeters and they sound so damn real. In my opinion the Esotar is a great tweeter, but the 7 Series are better. Yes they cost quite a bit but worth it in my opinion if you really want something special.



These ^ are amazing, I have heard them! I have the series 7 midbass, also amazing and for sale.


----------



## 38Special (Mar 26, 2016)

Actually I am using the 7 series 2 way in an active configuration. Really fantastic speakers. I am running with an Audio Development Vipera F12 subwoofer. Will post a small review on the sub soon.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Id like to hear what your thoughts are on that sub.. The MP speakers are very nice indeed


----------



## 38Special (Mar 26, 2016)

I was waiting for it to break in before I did the review. Will post either this week or next week.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

Agreed. Half of $2750 USD has crossed the .. "no tweeter is worth that much" .. line, ... IMHO. 

As a Micro-Precision mid-range owner fitted to a MkV VW 4-door GTI front door mid-speaker positions,,,the MP cone mid-range's sound great! The GTI's front door is comprised with a 165mm woofer, 100mm mid-range and the typical sail mounted 19mm tweeter. The fully active (Euro OEM) Dynaudio amplifier/DSP module controls & drives the active 10 channel/speaker HiFi system. These aftermarket MP mid's were a couple of hundred $ USD a pair including the VW specific mounting brackets; Not even close to ..stupid $2750. USD



fcarpio said:


> There is absolutely no tweeter worth that much, to me. At that price I am not even curious about them.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

But if you paid that much for them they will sound amazing "as they should".


----------



## shinn_aj (May 27, 2016)

Micro Precision Z, one of the best tweeter I have heard. Very airy, effortless and detailed. Costly though.


----------

